# stetchup help



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

hi guys looking for help trying print a design i did on sketchup its the free version i have looked at the other links relating to this problem cant or dont know to print it full size i tried plugin but it wont download cheers :?


----------



## adidat (6 Mar 2013)

printing on sketchup can be tricky, if i just want a view of something rather than a precise drawing to measure from. i tend to screenshot (Ctrl+Prt Scrn) then paste it into Microsoft Word or Publisher and (if i feel like it) trim off the sides of the picture that aren't needed, and that way i can get a full page printout of the item being designed.

adidat


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

thanks for the help i am try to up load the design to show what i am talking about


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

i give up cant get the image from sketchup thanks for your help
:x


----------



## adidat (6 Mar 2013)

where are you getting stuck??

adidat


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2013)

Something to do with export to 2d image I think :-?


----------



## weekender410 (6 Mar 2013)

"...to print it full size..."

sounds like OP wants to print on paper but it's hard to tell. 2d export shouldn't be that hard. printing isn't hard either.

I wonder what plugin is being referred to.


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

i think so ColeyS1


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

ye i would like to print on to paper and stick it to the mdf then cut it out and it doesnt seem to be happening for me


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2013)

Come to think, I dont think ive ever printed full size - did manage to print to scale a few times but that was long ago aswell :lol: welcome to the forum btw, im sure someone will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## xy mosian (6 Mar 2013)

Hi Nippy,

If the plugin you refer to is the one mentioned in my signature, then please send me a PM with details of the problems you are experiencing. Could you include the version of Sketchup and operating system you are using please. I'll try my best to help.

xy


----------



## weekender410 (6 Mar 2013)

Then it isn't a 2D export problem.

How big is the thing you've drawn? How big is the paper? Did you set the view to Parallel Projection? Did you adjust the size of the drawing window to suit the proportions of the paper? What kind of computer and what operating system? How did you set the tick boxes and the print scale?


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

Cheers love the forum it's really helpful


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

It's about a metre high by 500 square but I have put text on the side of it so I would like the text to be stuck to the mdf and I have done the text separate and still can't get it the scale I need It's an Epsom printer it has the scale bit but it won't let me adjust it


----------



## weekender410 (6 Mar 2013)

What about answers to the rest of the questions?

What about xy's question?


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

Yes that's the plug in I was on about I clicked on the link and it brought me to the site I clicked download said it couldn't find the file then it searched the web to no results I did it again clicked download and it try's to bring it up in adobe havnt a clue what is going on with it it sketch up 8 and windows vista


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2013)

weekender410":18ruy5ql said:


> What about answers to the rest of the questions?
> 
> What about xy's question?



What about chill out and give the op time to answer :lol:


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

What scale should it be at for a template


----------



## Nippychippy (6 Mar 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## weekender410 (6 Mar 2013)

ColeyS1":3r9rqurs said:


> weekender410":3r9rqurs said:
> 
> 
> > What about answers to the rest of the questions?
> ...



:roll: He did answer some of my questions but not all of them.

I'll "chill out" now and allow you to take over, ColeyS1. 


Cheers.


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2013)

I didn't mean to cause offence weekender :wink: Just came across like you were machine gunning the questions a bit. Everyone helps everyone here so its not a case of 'taking over' -that said I'll have a look at sketchup tomorrow and see if I can figure out how/if its possible. DaveR taught me to never give up with sketchup !


----------



## weekender410 (6 Mar 2013)

No offence. I suppose I could have asked those questions one at a time in post after post. Since we still haven't got answers to some of them...


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2013)

That's the chap weekender,nice link aswell :wink:might be just what nippychippy's after


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Just to keep you in the picture, Nippy seems to be having some problems with my Postscript_Plot plugin. We are in touch via email and I have am confident that we will be able to sort the problems out. I have created a Sketchup model containing text, I believe this is Nippy's area of interest, and sucessfully prepared files for printing at full scale. 
xy


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Sorry couldn't resist posting a link to another of DaveR's blog posts.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/471 ... -templates
This is the plugin which Nippy is using, or will be when we have fixed some apparent problems.
xy


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Mar 2013)

Well done xy for helping with nippy ! So glad i stuck with sketchup even if it did use to make me tear my hair out at the beginning :lol: im looking for plugins at the moment to allow it to produce g code - then the fun will really begin....well hopefully lol


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Coley, Thanks. 
I'm not familiar with g code, that's for driving CNC devices, or similar, isn't it? The fact that you are looking for plugins suggest that you may have machines capable of software control, lucky fellow.
xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

still having problems opening it guys it asks me to download the plugin the down the bottom it ask open ,save , save as so i click open which is wat i normally do then it brings me to my downloads i click again then asks to open which i do then asks me to save then nothing happens it might be me doing something wrong


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Hi Nippy,
I'm not sure what you need to download. The last email I sent you, last evening, has the plugin as an attachment, are you saying that you cannot get the attachment from your mail server? The email also gives instructions for installation, a click on the file of any sort will not install it.
You have another email.

xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

hi guys got the plugin to work with the help of xy and the link with the guy going throught the steps so what i have done know is used the plugin and it did all the right things and saved it i go to open it to print it of and it wont open i think cause i hadnt got the ghostscript so i download it and not sure what to do next


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Hi Nippy. 
Did you not get the instructions, also included with the plugin, that I sent you?
Just to be sure here is the relavent bit, quoted from the instructions:-

"When installed on the Windows Platform.
To view the postscript file a program called GhostView is required, this in turn requires the installation of GhostScript. Both are freely available. 
GhostView from:- http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/gsview/index.htm
GhostScript from:- http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/doc/GPL/gpl864.htm

GhostView settings :- MEDIA User Defined...
ORIENTATION	Auto
OPTIONS Units pts
OPTIONS Save Settings on Exit

A postscript file can be viewed 'Fit Window' by clicking F6

When a file is viewed in GhostView, also known as GSView, printing may be achieved via the 'File' menu, selecting 'Windows GDI Printer'."

I hope this helps.
xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

sorry xy which one do i download i tried the first three which once downloaded aske me to pick internet or seach computer for file so i pick the internet option which then gives me to choose winpic biztar and some thing else but the all have to be bought


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Nippy,

If your computer is 32bit, then you need gsv50w32.exe, for GhostView.
If your computer is 64bit, then you need gsv50w64.exe, for GhostView.

Once you have GhostView, you will then need GhostScript, GhostView should sort out that download, if you are given a choice then pick the version to suit your 32bit, or 64bit machine.

I think GhostScript is now upto version 9, don't worry it should work equally well.

If Windows still tells you that files are needed, you should not need to buy anything, then please give full accurate file names. If you prefer to do this by email please do so.

xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

got an image to come up in ghost view but ithink its fromthe top ill try again hope so close


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Nippy, one of the designed features of this plugin is that it only prints the 'Front' face.
xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

you guys are great thank you so xy i relised that once i looked at it ha my text done cant thank you enough for your help  when i figure out how to upload ill show yous what i am making


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Nippy, It's great to get you sorted out. I'd like to see an image of your work.

xy


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

ye me to not sure how to take a photo of it in sketch up and get it up i did try and take a photo with my ipad of the image and try it that way but the image was to large but ill keeptrying


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Mar 2013)

Good result to all parties involved  look forward to seeing the piece !


----------



## Nippychippy (7 Mar 2013)

does anyone no how to the the image up here have been try just not sure how to


----------



## xy mosian (7 Mar 2013)

Hi Nippy, There is a guide here:- picture-posting-guide-t63716.html
xy


----------

